# Hohe Rechnung trotz Einwahl mit XXL-Tarif am Feiertag



## andi01 (3 Dezember 2004)

Hallo! Seit langer Zeit nun nutze ich den alten Telekom XXL Tarif und kann damit an Sonn- und Feiertagen kostenfrei surfen. Nun habe ich von der Telekom eine Rechnung bekommen, auf der mir eine horrende Gebühr berechnet wird ( Örtliche-Internet-Einwahlnummer von Arcor ). Nach Rücksprache mit der Telekom ist die Gebühr am 01.11. angefallen, welcher in NRW ein Feiertag ist. Demnach durfte ich - meinem bisherigen Wissen nach - umsonst an dem Tag surfen. Erst jetzt sehe ich hier nach Recherchen im Internet, dass kostenloses Surfen im Internet an Feiertagen NUR an bundeseinheitlichen Feiertagen möglich ist, und nicht an bundeslandabhängigen Feiertagen..... Ich bin verzweifelt, ich kann diese Rechnung derzeit in dieser Höhe absolut nicht zahlen, und deshalb frag ich hier, ob es in meinem Falle eventuell eine Möglichkeit oder eine Rechtsprechung gibt, die mir weiterhilft!?!? Hoffe, jemand kann mir weiterhelfen!!! Viele Grüße, Andi!


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2004)

andi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun habe ich von der Telekom eine Rechnung bekommen, auf der mir eine horrende Gebühr berechnet wird



wie hoch ist der Betrag  denn ? 

cp


----------



## andi01 (3 Dezember 2004)

Hallo! Vielen Dank für die schnelle Reaktion! Man hat mir knapp 90 Euro, also 180 DM in Rechnung gestellt. Das ist einfach zu viel für mich! Was kann ich tun? Viele Grüße, Andi


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2004)

Hast du den ungekürzten  EVN = Einzelverbindungsnachweis , wenn nicht anfordern
und was für einen Anschluss 
(analog oder ISDN) und welches Tarifmodell hast du? T-Net- oder T-ISDN  XXL schließt nach meiner  Kenntnis
 ermäßigte Gesprächsgebühren zu den übrigen Zeiten ein.  
cp


----------



## andi01 (3 Dezember 2004)

Das geht ja fix hier  Super! Also, ich habe heute einen EVN rückwirkend angefordert. Die Nummer, die mir bis auf die letzten 3 Nummern gesagt worden ist, welche ich an dem Tag gewählt habe, konnte ich nachvollziehen und es war  eine Nummer von Arcor, die ich immer nutze Sonntags, damit ich mit meinem alten T-ISDN XXL Tarif an diesen Tagen kostenfrei surfen kann. Hoffe, Sie können mir helfen!!! 

PS: Einfaches ingnorieren der RG kann ich ja auch nicht, sonst schickt Arcor mir ja ein Inkasso-Unternehmen oder nen Anwalt auf den Hals. Denke ich mal... Es muss doch da ne Rechtsprechung geben! Ich mein, ich wusste ja nicht, dass dies nur an bundeseinheitlichen Feiertagen gilt!!!


----------



## KatzenHai (3 Dezember 2004)

andi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mein, ich wusste ja nicht, dass dies nur an bundeseinheitlichen Feiertagen gilt!!!


Musstest du aber möglicherweise. Die werben nach meiner Erinnerung immer schon mit "Samstags, sonntags und an allen bundeseinheitlichen Feiertagen für 0 Cent telefonieren!" ...
Vor diesem Hintergrund isoliert betrachtet könntest du also rein rechtlich ein Problem haben - natürlich nur, wenn sonst alles ok gelaufen ist beim Magentariesen.


----------



## technofreak (3 Dezember 2004)

Den Betrag kann ich nicht nachvollziehen: selbst unter der doch unwahrscheinlichen Voraussetzung 
24 Stunden Dauerbetrieb am 1.11  und dem ungünstigsten ISDN-XXL-Deutschland-Werktarif vorrausgesetzt , kommt man auf etwa 50 Euro
http://www.telespiegel.de/tarife/t-isdn-xxl-gespraechsgebuehren.html


> Deutschlandgespräche
> Die Gesprächsgebühren für nationale Festnetz-Telefonate werden von T-Com im Minutentakt abgerechnet.
> Mo-Fr 7-18 Uhr 4,6 Cent
> Mo-Fr 18-7 Uhr 2,6 Cent
> Sa, So, Feiertag kostenlos


bei einem Mittelwert von ca 3,5  Cent/Minute ergibt das  24*60*3,5  Cent = ca 50 Euro 
Zum  Irrtums bezüglich der Feiertagsregelung der T-Kom kann ich nichts
 sagen  

tf


----------



## andi01 (3 Dezember 2004)

...... Au Backe! Nun, da bleibt mir wohl nichts Anderes übrig, als zu schauen, wo ich das Geld herbekomme.... Wüsste nicht, dass irgendwas beim "Magentariesen" schief gelaufen sein sollte..... auch sonst...... 

Okay, sollte Euch doch noch ne Variante einfallen, wie ich dieser "Falle" entkommen kann, danke ich Euch jetzt schon mal im Voraus! 

Ansonsten muss ich sagen: Top Forum, mit schneller und netter Hilfe!!! Dafür, dass ich grad erst ca. 2 Stunden registriert bin hier.........  Das ist nicht unbedingt in jedem Forum so! Gruß an Euch, Andi


----------



## andi01 (3 Dezember 2004)

Zu Technofreak: Doch, habe 61,84 Euro ausgewiesen unter "Mo-Fr. Hauptzeit" und "sonst. Zeit" sind's 29,00 Euro. Hm, sollten die ( Arcor? Telekom? ) mir falsche Tarife zugrunde gelegt haben? Die Nummer, die ich gewählt hatte, lautete: 02779/709999 ( meine Vorwahl ist: 02372 )Vielleicht hilft das ja noch weiter......?!? Gruß, Andi


----------



## andi01 (3 Dezember 2004)

PS: Habe nicht telefoniert! Das sind ALLES Internetkosten!


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2004)

mal ne indiskrete Frage , hast du 24 Stunden rund um die Uhr den Anschluß on-line gelassen? 
Anders ist das nicht zu erklären, wobei obendrein der ungünstigere Tarif des *nicht * XXX-Tarifmodelles
 (ohne Optionstarif xxl) zugrunde gelegt sein müßte 
9 Cent 7-18 Uhr , und  3 Cent  18-7 Uhr  
anders wäre das nicht zu erklären, Das würd ich mir mal vorrechnen lassen,
 welches Tarifmodell zugrunde gelegt wurde 

cp


----------



## andi01 (3 Dezember 2004)

Ja, ich war an dem Tag 24 Stunden online, hatte mich riesig darauf gefreut, noch einen Tag umsonst surfen zu können. Während ich schlief, hab ich einfach meinen PC angelassen und mein Antivir und Adaware "geupdated". 

Ich werde Deinen Tip nachverfolgen und mich mit der Telekom nach Erhalt des EVN in Verbindung setzen, was hier berechnet worden ist. Egal wie es endet, ich werde Euch berichten, wie es ausgegangen ist! Vielleicht hilft mir ja die Telekom selber und "stundet" mir die RG...... wer weiss..... Also, ein großes DANKESCHÖN an Euch!!! Andi


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2004)

@ andi01,

wurde bei der DFÜ-Verbindung die 01070 vor die Einwahl gesetzt? Wenn ja, dann sind das Kosten, die über T-Com XXL nicht abgedeckt sind, da über einen anderen Anbieter kreiert.

@ all,

ab 01.04.2005 ist Schluss mit Lustig - Datenverbindungen zu Festnetzeinwahlen (ohne call-by-call-Vorwahl) werden bei der T-Com mit 2,5 Cent / Minute in Rechung gestellt.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2004)

neuer XXL-Tarif 



> 28.10.2004
> Telekom ändert Tarif ISDN xxl Sunday
> 
> Zum 01.04.2005 ändert T-Com die Vertragsbedingungen für den "alten" Tarif xxl sunday.
> ...


Für neue XXL-Verträge gilt das ohnehin schon.
CbC Verbindungen sind davon nicht betroffen.

cp


----------



## drboe (4 Dezember 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Den Betrag kann ich nicht nachvollziehen: selbst unter der doch unwahrscheinlichen Voraussetzung
> 24 Stunden Dauerbetrieb am 1.11  und dem ungünstigsten ISDN-XXL-Deutschland-Werktarif vorrausgesetzt , kommt man auf etwa 50 Euro
> http://www.telespiegel.de/tarife/t-isdn-xxl-gespraechsgebuehren.html
> 
> ...


Da fehlt zum tatsächlich "ungünstigsten ISDN-XXL-Deutschland-Werktarif" ein Faktor 2, weil man bei ISDN bekanntlich über 2 Kanäle a 64 KBit/s kommunizieren kann.  Das ergibt, bei ansonsten gleicher Abschätzung, also durchaus auch 100 Euronen. Und wenn man dynamisch bündelt, einen Betrag zwischen 50 und 100 €.

M. Boettcher


----------



## technofreak (4 Dezember 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlt zum tatsächlich "ungünstigsten ISDN-XXL-Deutschland-Werktarif" ein Faktor 2,


das müßte der User an Hand der EVN beantworten können, ob er dies tatsächlich einsetzt ,
 die angegebenen Beträge lassen dies  nicht vermuten.  Da er angibt tatsächlich 
"rund um die Uhr 24 Stunden " gesurft zu haben, kann ich mir nicht denken , das er keine  Telefongespräche
 während dieser Zeit geführt hat bzw nicht mehr erreichbar war, was bei Belegung beider Kanäle eintritt.
Theoretisch möglich, aber eher unwahrscheinlich.

tf


----------



## drboe (4 Dezember 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wirklich nicht?



			
				andi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Technofreak: Doch, habe 61,84 Euro ausgewiesen unter "Mo-Fr. Hauptzeit" und "sonst. Zeit" sind's 29,00 Euro. Hm, sollten die ( Arcor? Telekom? ) mir falsche Tarife zugrunde gelegt haben? Die Nummer, die ich gewählt hatte, lautete: 02779/709999 ( meine Vorwahl ist: 02372 )Vielleicht hilft das ja noch weiter......?!?


Daraus folgt: der Betrag liegt zwischen den von Dir errechneten 50 € und den durchaus möglichen 100 €. Wie schrieb ich?



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man dynamisch bündelt, einen Betrag zwischen 50 und 100 €.


Nun ist bekanntlich 50 < 61,84 < 100. Mit anderen Worten: er hätte schon noch telefonieren können. Grob gerechnet sogar 20 Stunden lang.    Natürlich kommt es auf seine Konfiguration an. Aber der Betrag kann mühelos erreicht werden, ist mithin nachvollziehbar bzw. nicht per se falsch.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Den Betrag kann ich nicht nachvollziehen: selbst unter der doch unwahrscheinlichen Voraussetzung
> 24 Stunden Dauerbetrieb am 1.11  und dem ungünstigsten ISDN-XXL-Deutschland-Werktarif vorrausgesetzt , kommt man auf etwa 50 Euro
> http://www.telespiegel.de/tarife/t-isdn-xxl-gespraechsgebuehren.html
> 
> ...



Die Telelom wird doch wohl kaum nur Verbindungen eines Tages abgerechnet haben, sondern das Verbindungsaufkommen eines Monats.

50 Euro für einen Tag + 40 Euro für den Rest des Monats klingt doch so schrecklich unwahrscheinlich nicht.

Aber letztlich ist das alles Stochern im Nebel. Verbindungsnachweis abwarten, nachrechnen und dann wird man klarer sehen.


----------



## technofreak (4 Dezember 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> nicht per se falsch.


falsch?     wahrscheinlich!  
Gewißheit =  EVN


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2004)

Mal 'ne ganz dumme Frage am Rande:

Ich habe auch den xxl-Tarif von T-Com (Sa, So, bundeseinh. Feiertage):

Geht das wirklich, dass man Sa, So und an bundeseinh. Feiertagen z.B über die hier im Thread angesprochene Festnetznummer

02779/709999

sich ganz normal einwählen kann und in dieser Zeit nix zahlt?

Folgende Fragen schliessen sich an:

- wie richte ich das ein? (habe ISDN-Karte im Rechner, "PPP over ISDN" o.s.ä. muss bei DFÜ abgegeben werden-- wenn das jemandem was sagt)

- wenn das geht --> welche bekannten Einwahlnummern dieser Art gibt noch und funktionieren auch?

Hat zwar bedingt mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun, wäre aber für eine Antwort dankbar! THX im voraus!


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Dezember 2004)

Schau mal auf die vorhergehende Seite 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=84486#84486

das geht (für den alten Tarif) noch gerade mal 3 Monate,  dann ist Schluss, der neue XXL sowieso nicht  

cp


----------

